# Hướng dẫn cách chọn tượng Phật Di Lặc theo tuổi và mệnh 2021



## buixuanduc (24/11/21)

Phật Di Lặc là vị Phật sẽ xuất hiện trên trái đất, thay Phật Thích Ca Mâu Ni giáo hóa chúng sinh, giảng dạy, truyền bá Phật Pháp. Bây giờ , Ngài thường được thờ phụng để cầu bình an, tốt đẹp, tài lộc, có cuộc sống ấm no, hạnh phúc, giàu sang đủ đầy. Nếu bạn đang băn khoăn không biết Phật Di Lặc hợp với tuổi nào mệnh nào thì có thể tham khảo những thông tin dưới đây.






*Phật Di lặc hợp với tuổi nào? Mệnh nào?*
Theo một số tài liệu Phật Giáo, ông Phật Di Lặc là một trong những đệ tử của Phật Thích Ca sẽ tiếp tục nhiệm vụ giáo hóa chúng sinh, truyền bá Phật pháp, khi đạt thành tựu viên mãn sẽ giác ngộ thành Phật. Ngài là một trong bốn vị bổn xứ Bồ tát hiện đang ở cung trời Đâu Xuất. Ngài sẽ xuất thế sau 4000 năm khi Phật Pháp đã bị lãng quên trên Trái Đất. Bồ tát Di lặc được xem là hóa thân của Thành tác sở trí. Ngài ung dung tự tại, có lòng từ bi vô lượng, cho cho gì cũng lấy, ai xin gì cũng cho.

Theo quan niệm phong thuỷ, Phật Di Lặc thường gắn liền với cuộc sống bình an, hạnh phúc, sung túc, cháu con đề huề. Mỗi hình tượng Phật Di Lặc sẽ có những ý nghĩa phong thủy riêng biệt. Thờ Phật Di Lặc tại nhà thường thể hiện mong cầu vạn sự như ý, tài lộc hanh thông, sức khỏe dồi dào, cuộc sống phú quý , gia đạo bình an, gặp nhiều may mắn… Ngoài ra, cũng có rất nhiều người thờ Phật Di Lặc xuất phát từ tấm lòng thành kính, lòng mến yêu với vị Bồ tát này.

Theo quan điểm Phật Giáo, thờ chư Phật, Bồ tát chủ yếu xuất phát từ lòng thành, sự tôn kính với chư Phật, Bồ tát. Di Lặc Bồ tát có lòng từ bi vô lượng, ai xin gì Ngài cũng cho, ai cho gì Ngài cũng nhận, nên tất cả mọi người, chỉ cần có tấm lòng tôn kính, yêu mến Ngài thì đều có thể thờ phụng được. Do đó, với thắc mắc Phật Di Lặc hợp với tuổi nào, mệnh nào thì câu trả lời chính là tất cả mọi người, chỉ cần có lòng tôn kính với Bồ tát thì dù là tuổi nào, mệnh nào cũng có thể thờ Di Lặc Bồ tát.

*hướng dẫn chọn tượng Phật Di Lặc theo tuổi và mệnh*
Thực tế đúng là gia chủ tuổi nào, mệnh nào cũng có thể thờ, đặt Tượng Phật Di Lặc bằng sứ trong nhà. Tuy nhiên, theo quan niệm phong thủy, tùy vào năm sinh và mệnh mà chúng ta lựa chọn mẫu tượng Phật Di Lặc phù hợp để mang đến hiệu quả phong thủy tốt nhất.



1. Quy trình chọn phương pháp chọn tượng Phật Di Lặc hợp với mệnh Kim

Người mệnh Kim gồm những người thuộc các năm sinh sau:


Tuổi Nhâm Thân 1932, 1992
Tuổi Quý Dậu 1933, 1993
Tuổi Giáp Ngọ 1954, 2014
Tuổi Ất Mùi 1955, 2015
Tuổi Ất Sửu 1925, 1985
Tuổi Giáp Tý 1924, 1984
Tuổi Canh Thìn 1940, 2000
Tuổi Nhâm Dần 1962
Tuổi Tân Tỵ 1941, 2001
Tuổi Quý Mão 1963; tuổi Tân Hợi 1971
Tuổi Canh Tuất 1970.


Đa phần người mệnh Kim thường thông minh, nhanh nhẹn, có khả năng lãnh đạo. Họ là người thích làm việc độc lập, tính cách cương quyết, có tham vọng và luôn nỗ lực hết mình để theo đuổi tham vọng. Tuy nhiên, người này thường khá nghiêm nghị, cứng nhắc, có phần độc đoán, nhạy cảm và cũng hay sầu muộn.

Theo quy luật ngũ hành tương sinh thì Thổ sinh Kim, kim loại được nuôi dưỡng từ đất đá, Tượng Thần Tài bằng bột đá khoáng vật mà ra. Do đó, người mệnh Kim đặc biệt hợp lý với những mẫu tượng có liên quan đến yếu tố Thổ, từ chất liệu cho đến màu sắc. Như vậy, với thắc mắc Phật Di Lặc hợp với tuổi nào mệnh nào thì trước hết phải nói đến mệnh Kim. Khi chọn tượng Phật Di Lặc cho người mệnh Kim thì trước hết cần ưu tiên các mẫu tượng bằng đá, sứ rồi mới đến các chất liệu như đồng, bạc…

Bên cạnh đó, màu sắc cũng là một yếu tố không thể bỏ qua. Người mệnh Kim đặc biệt hợp lý với những mẫu tượng có màu vàng, màu nâu đất thuộc hành Thổ. Ngoài ra, do Kim hợp Kim, các màu sắc thuộc hành Kim cũng tương hợp với người mệnh Kim. Do đó, bạn cũng có thể chọn những mẫu tượng có màu trắng, màu xám, màu ghi thuộc hành Kim. Khi chọn tượng Phật Di Lặc, để tránh làm suy yếu năng lượng phong thủy của mệnh Kim thì cần tránh các mẫu tượng có màu đỏ, màu tím, màu hồng vì Hỏa khắc Kim.

*2. Chọn tượng Phật Di Lặc cho người mệnh Mộc*
Mệnh Mộc gồm những người thuộc các năm sinh sau:


Tuổi Nhâm Ngọ 1942, 2002
Tuổi Quý Mùi 1943, 2003
Tuổi Canh Dần 1950, 2010
Tuổi Tân Mão 1951, 2011
Tuổi Mậu Tuất 1958, 2018
Tuổi Mậu Thìn 1988, tuổi Kỷ Tỵ 1989
Tuổi Nhâm Tý 1972, tuổi Quý Sửu 1973
Tuổi Kỷ Hợi 1959, 2019
Nhìn chung, người mệnh Mộc thường có tính tình ngay thẳng, họ nhiệt tình, thích giúp đỡ người khác. Người này năng nổ, có tinh thần vị tha, tính tình hướng ngoại và rất giàu năng lượng. Họ cũng là những người có đầu óc nhanh nhẹn, thông minh, tinh cách mạnh mẽ. Tuy nhiên, nhược điểm của họ là tính cách dễ thay đổi, lúc nhẹ nhàng khi lại táo bạo, thích chống đối.

Theo quy luật ngũ hành tương sinh thì Thủy sinh Mộc, nước nuôi dưỡng, tưới mát giúp cây cối sinh sôi phát triển. Do đó, người mệnh Mộc rất phù hợp với những mẫu tượng Phật Di Lặc có liên quan đến yếu tố thuộc hành Thủy. Khi chọn tượng Phật Di Lặc theo tuổi cho người mệnh Mộc thì nên ưu tiên những mẫu tượng có màu xanh dương, màu xanh đen hay màu đen.

Ngoài ra, người mệnh Mộc cũng tương hợp với hành Mộc. Do đó, có thể ưu tiên những mẫu tượng bằng gỗ rồi đến các mẫu tượng bằng sứ bằng, đá. Bên cạnh đó, tượng Phật Di Lặc có màu xanh lá cây ít nhiều cũng hỗ trợ mang đến năng lượng phong thủy tích cực, tốt cho người mệnh Mộc. Khi chọn tượng Phật Di Lặc nên tránh các mẫu tượng có màu trắng, màu xám, màu ghi thuộc hành Kim vì Kim khắc Mộc.

*3. Phật Di Lặc hợp với tuổi nào mệnh Thủy?*
Những người mệnh thủy gồm các năm sinh sau:


Bính Tý 1936, 1996
Đinh Sửu 1937, 1997
Giáp Thân 1944, 2004
Ất Dậu 1945, 2005
Nhâm Thìn 1952, 2012
Quý Tỵ 1953, 2013
Bính ngọ 1966, Đinh Mùi 1967
Giáp Dần 1974, Ất Mão 1975
Nhâm Tuất 1982, Quý Hợi 1983
Người mệnh Thủy thường là những người thông minh, khéo léo, có khả năng giao tiếp tốt, giỏi trong việc thuyết phục người khác. Đặc trưng của người mệnh này chính là sự dịu dàng, chân thành và sâu sắc. Họ tinh tế, nhạy cảm, sẵn sàng lắng nghe, nếu là người tốt thì sẽ là những người có lòng tốt vô cùng tuyệt vời. Tuy nhiên, nếu là người xấu thì sẽ cực kỳ khó lường, vô cùng khó nắm bắt.

Theo quy luật ngũ hành tương sinh, thì Kim được nung cháy sinh ra dòng nước, do đó, người mệnh Thủy tương sinh với hành Kim. Các mẫu tượng Phật Di Lặc có yếu tố của hành Kim sẽ mang đến tốt đẹp, bổ sung năng lượng giúp người hành Thủy phát triển tốt. Do đó, khi chọn tượng Phật Di Lặc thì người mệnh Thủy nên ưu tiên những mẫu tượng có màu trắng, màu xám, màu ghi. Tuy nhiên, không nên lạm dụng màu xám, màu ghi vì sắc thái của nó khá u ám.

Bên cạnh đó, người mệnh Thủy cũng tương hợp với các màu sắc thuộc hành Thủy, gồm màu đen và màu xanh dương. Trong đó các mẫu tượng màu xanh dương có tác dụng rất tốt cho sức khỏe, sự nghiệp, thuận lợi và tài lộc của người mệnh Thủy. Còn màu đen tượng trưng cho sự tinh tế, bí ẩn, mạnh mẽ, có thể mang đến quyền lực, sự giàu có cho người mệnh Thủy. Ngoài ra, nên tránh các mẫu tượng có màu vàng, màu nâu đất vì Thổ khắc Thủy.

*4. Quy trình chọn phương pháp chọn tượng Phật Di Lặc cho người mệnh Hỏa*
Người mệnh Hỏa gồm các năm sinh sau:


Tuổi Giáp Tuất 1934, 1994
Tuổi Ất Hợi 1935, 1995
Tuổi Mậu Tý 1948, 2008
Tuổi Kỷ Sửu 1949, 2009
Tuổi Bính Thân 1956, 2016
Tuổi Đinh Dậu 1957, 2017
Tuổi Ất Tỵ 1965; tuổi Giáp Thìn 1964
Tuổi Mậu Ngọ 1978; tuổi Kỷ Mùi 1979
Tuổi Bính Dần 1986; tuổi Đinh Mão 1987
Mệnh Hỏa là đại diện cho sự sống trên trái đất, là tượng trưng cho mùa hè. Nhìn chung, người mệnh Hỏa có tính cách nhiệt tình, cởi mở, ấm áp. Họ là những người hướng ngoại, thích giúp đỡ người khác, hành động nhanh nhẹn, dứt khoát, rất biết nắm bắt thời cơ. Người này thích mạo hiểm, luôn chủ động trong công việc, dũng cảm trong mọi lĩnh vực. Tuy nhiên, họ là những người thiếu kiên nhẫn, hay nóng vội, cả thèm chóng chán, khá ham hư vinh và rất hiếu chiến.

Theo quy luật ngũ hành tương sinh thì Mộc sinh Hỏa, cây cỏ sẽ tiếp thêm năng lượng giúp ngọn lửa cháy rực rỡ hơn. Người mệnh Hỏa đặc biệt hợp lý với những mẫu tượng Phật Di Lặc có yếu tố của hành Mộc. Khi chọn tượng Phật Di Lặc cho người mệnh này thì nên ưu tiên các màu tượng bằng gỗ rồi đến gốm, sứ và kim loại. Về màu sắc, nên chọn màu xanh lá cây để mang đến tốt đẹp, xoa dịu sự nóng nảy, bộp chộp của người mệnh này.

Người mệnh Hỏa cũng tương hợp với các yếu tố thuộc hành Hỏa, do Hỏa hợp Hỏa. Vì vậy, khi chọn tượng Phật Di Lặc, nếu yêu thích những mẫu tượng màu đỏ, màu tím, màu hồng thì bạn cũng có thể chọn thỉnh. Tuy nhiên, cần trang trí cơ sở thích hợp, không nên quá ưa thích màu đỏ vì đây là màu có năng lượng phong thủy mạnh, dễ gây dư thừa năng lượng. Ngoài ra, cần tránh chọn các màu thuộc hành Thủy như màu xanh dương, màu đen vì Thủy khắc Hỏa.

*5. Phật Di Lặc hợp tuổi nào mệnh Thổ?*
Người mệnh Thổ gồm những năm sinh sau:


Tuổi Canh ngọ 1930, 1990
Tuổi Tân Mùi 1931, 1991
Tuổi Mậu Dần 1938, 1998
Tuổi Kỷ Mão 1939, 1999
Tuổi Bính Tuất 1946, 2006
Tuổi Đinh Hợi 1947, 2007
Tuổi Canh Tý 1960, 2020
Tuổi Tân Sửu 1961, 2021
Tuổi Mậu Thân 1968, Kỷ Dậu 1969
Tuổi Bính Thìn 1976, tuổi Đinh Tỵ 1977.
Mệnh Thổ tượng trưng cho đất, cho thiên nhiên, là nguồn cội của sự sống. Về tính cách, người này trung thực, trầm tĩnh, cẩn trọng. Họ bao dung, đáng tin cậy, luôn đề cao chữ tín, biết giữ cam kết của mình nên được rất nhiều người yêu mến. Người mệnh Thổ biết rõ lợi thế và phát huy rất tốt lợi thế của bản thân. Tuy nhiên, họ là những người thiếu quyết đoán, không dám nghĩ xa, thích an phận thủ thường.

Theo quy luật ngũ hành tương sinh thì Hỏa sinh Thổ, Hỏa đốt Mộc cháy thành tro sinh ra Thổ. Do đó, người mệnh Thổ đặc biệt thích hợp với các mẫu tượng Phật Di Lặc có màu sắc của hành Hỏa như màu đỏ, màu tím, màu hồng, màu cam. Trong đó, màu đỏ sẽ giúp bạn mạnh mẽ, kiên cường, quyết đoán hơn trong công việc. Màu hồng giúp mang lại cuộc sống ấm no hạnh phúc, tình yêu và sự viên mãn.

Ngoài ra, người mệnh Thổ cũng tương hợp với các yếu tố thuộc hành Thổ. Vì vậy, khi chọn tượng Phật Di Lặc, bạn cũng có thể tham khảo các mẫu tượng có màu vàng, màu nâu đất rồi mới đến màu xanh dương, màu đen. Bên cạnh đó, cần hạn chế các mẫu tượng có màu xanh lá cây thuộc hành Mộc, vì Mộc khắc Thổ.

*Một số lưu tâm khi chọn tượng Phật Di Lặc theo tuổi và mệnh*
Như vậy, với thắc mắc Phật Di Lặc hợp tuổi nào, mệnh nào hẳn bạn đã có câu trả lời phù hợp . Khi chọn tượng Phật Di Lặc, bạn cũng cần để ý một số vấn đề sau:


Mặc dù Phật Di Lặc và Thần Tài được thể hiện với hình dáng khá giống nhau, tuy nhiên Phật Di Lặc là Bồ tát, không phải Thần Tài, không thể thờ cúng như Thần Tài
Không được đặt Phật Di Lặc xuống sàn nhà hoặc đặt tượng ở góc nhà. Phật Di Lặc có thể đặt ở trên nóc bàn thờ Ông Địa Thần Tài hoặc đặt ở hướng Đông Nam, hướng Tây Bắc, hướng Đông hoặc ở phương vị cung Sinh Khí đều giúp ích cho sự nghiệp, công việc, giúp mang đến nhiều may mắn , tài lộc.
Tuyệt đối không đặt tượng Phật ở trong két sắt, tủ kính hay ở những không gian như chân cầu thang, phòng ngủ, nhà bếp vì đây là những địa điểm không tốt, thể hiện sự bất kính với chư Phật, Bồ tát
Khi thờ Phật Di Lặc, nên xuất phát từ sự thành tâm, nếu không tôn kính Ngài thì việc thờ cúng là hoàn toàn vô nghĩa.


----------

